# LED Installation Confirmation



## joelorigo (Aug 27, 2020)

I am building a project that doesn't have a"A" & "K,' or "+" & "-" for the LED pads on the PCB. It just says "LED" besides a round and a square pad. I want to confirm that he longer lead on the 5mm LED goes into he SQUARE pad. Yes?


----------



## twebb6778 (Aug 27, 2020)

Can you upload a photo?


----------



## Many__Of__Horror (Aug 27, 2020)

Does this help?





						LED polarity
					

The LED symbol printed onto PedalPCB circuit boards is being updated, please read!   Proper installation of LEDs in PedalPCB circuit boards  Traditionally the Cathode of a diode is installed into the Square pad of a PCB.       Symbol #1 and Symbol #2 conform to this standard.   Symbol #3 is...




					forum.pedalpcb.com


----------



## Robert (Aug 27, 2020)

Which project is that?


----------



## joelorigo (Aug 28, 2020)

twebb6778 said:


> Can you upload a photo?





Robert said:


> Which project is that?



It's the Aion Andromeda, a Nobles OD1. The LED is on the mini board.


----------



## Vildhjuggah (Aug 28, 2020)

In the case of pedal pcb projects alot of them have square being negative (short lead/cathode), but yeah since its aion you could use a multimeter to see which side goes to ground.


----------



## zgrav (Aug 28, 2020)

put it all together and do the LED last.  put the LED in place without soldering it in and power it up to see if the LED comes on.  if it does, it is oriented correctly.  if it does not come on, try switching the orientation and try again.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Aug 28, 2020)

Square pad is negative, check all the other diodes and further down in the build doc is this:


----------



## joelorigo (Aug 28, 2020)

Thank you. Also, d'oh, this is own the back of the mini board


----------



## manfesto (Aug 29, 2020)

Another way to tell the negative side - see how in the build doc and on the silkscreen on that board that there’s a flat side?

That corresponds to the flat side of the LED.


----------



## Chas Grant (Aug 29, 2020)

Hook everything up but the LED, put the LED in the holes WITHOUT soldering it and power it up. Depress the foot switch a few times, if the LED comes on it’s right, if not reverse the LED and try it again. When it’s right, remove power and solder it in. I do this every time because the orientation is different depending on where the board is coming from, and I’m too lazy to read the instructions!???


----------

